# Naval Combat - Turning?



## Siberys (Feb 29, 2012)

In the boat descriptions in the Naval Combat setion in Digging for Lies, a few boats, in particular Il Draçon de Mer and the RNS Impossible, have turning abilities that read as folows;

"Il Draçon de Mer can turn in place. In tactical combat it must spend 16 squares of movement before it can turn, but it only needs to actually move 4 squares forward. It can use any square in its space as its axis of rotation."

In both cases, their speed is 6, which would mean at least three rounds spent turning. Is that right, or should that read "must spend 6 squares of movement"?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 29, 2012)

It takes at least 3 rounds for a ship that size to make a 90 degree turn. If the crew really wanted to turn in place, they could rig the sails so that the wind blows the foremast sails in one direction and the aftmast sails in the other direction.

This is of course a simplified abstraction. It also means that usually you won't have to worry about ships aligned on the diagonal relative to a square-grid battlemap. Honestly, once ship-to-ship combat begins, there usually won't be enough people manning the sails to turn anything.


----------

